# Game #40: Cleveland Cavaliers (31-7) @ Los Angeles Lakers (31-8) [1/19]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i have a better pic for lebron


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We cannot lose this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think a loss here would show that there are some major issues that need to be addressed before the deadline.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another test for the Lakers. Hopefully they pass this one, but it will be close. Will Ariza guard LeBron I wonder..


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Second biggest game of the year so far for the Lakers, it would really expose us if we lose, but if we win then it proves that we are getting better.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Cavs are injured pretty badly, and they're playing at Staples. Zero reason to lose this one after the Spurs and Magic games.


----------



## Purple&Gold4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Im going to it baby :yay:

Lower level seats


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

aznzen said:


> i have a better pic for lebron


where did you get that thing??? looks familar:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe wants to guard Lebron. Phil doesn't seem to agree.



> Bryant said after Sunday's practice that he plans to guard James, a fellow U.S. Olympian, adding that he relishes the challenge.
> 
> "I will definitely," Bryant said when asked if he would check James.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailynews.com/lakers/ci_11487760


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Purple&Gold4Life said:


> Im going to it baby :yay:
> 
> Lower level seats


Have fun! 

Can't wait for the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Going to watch this game at a friends house tonight. He's a Lebron homer.. Lakers better not let me down.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Going to watch this game at a friends house tonight. He's a Lebron homer.. Lakers better not let me down.


Eat all his food and drink all his alcohol. Be a mooch!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

* Last year, I thought Luke (Walton) did a really good job on (James). We have a variety of guys who can guard him.*

See, I told you. Luke is the man. You guys don't seem to agree.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I want this win almost as much as the one against the Celtics.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Let go Lakers!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't drop 3 straight...let's take care of business.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Five offensive rebounds already. Drew' looks like he is putting up another stinker again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher is so bad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****! Kobe dislocated that pinkie again..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> ****! Kobe dislocated that pinkie again..


I thought they said ring finger?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah, it's the ring finger. Two ****ed up fingers on the shooting hand. That was a hell of a close to the first quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a terrible 1st half, but not great, either. Looks like it's going to be a close game throughout.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha's injury apparently hurt his brain.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> Sasha's injury apparently hurt his brain.


:lol:

Great hustle play wasted. I'm glad Pavlovic bricked that open three. Let's see if the defensive intensity is maintained in the 4th.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Those two shots by Kobe over LeBron were a thing of beauty - too bad he (and the rest of the team) can't hit free throws.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hope Kobe stays fresh. He's worked extra hard on both sides of the ball while not getting his standard rest at the beginning of the fourth. Good to see Bynum showing energy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think this is the quietest Ariza has been for us in a long time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I know Cleveland is shorthanded, but this is a pleasure to see(no jynx). The defensive energy is just ridiculous right now. Even Bynum is closing hard on outside shooters when nobody is left.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why do they keep complimenting Bynum? 14pts, 6rbs, and 5 Personal Fouls? 

Better, but thats not Bynum like.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> I think this is the quietest Ariza has been for us in a long time.


Quiet, but the defensive energy is still there plenty.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> Why do they keep complimenting Bynum? 14pts, 6rbs, and 5 Personal Fouls?
> 
> Better, but thats not Bynum like.


That's stats bro. Bynum's energy has been far better than previous games. He's even helping on open shooters rather than standing around flat footed like a log. As Collins said, his fouls have not been wasted.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just like that, we're up 18.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

About Bynum, I just like the fact that he's being pretty physical out there, not really allowing the Cavs to score in the paint when he's there. I know he has 5 fouls, but they've been good fouls.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> About Bynum, I just like the fact that he's being pretty physical out there, not really allowing the Cavs to score in the paint when he's there. I know he has 5 fouls, but they've been good fouls.


Yeah, as soon as we went out the paint got real soft and Cleveland went on this mini-run. This needs to stop now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dammit, come on!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Just like that, we're up 18.


You Jinxed It....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the **** just happened?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Aside from the Mo Williams three, all of that damage was done in the paint. If Drew has anything left, he needs to be in the game. If his sixth foul prevents one easy basket, so be it. Kobe has to be dog tired with all of the energy he has spent on the defensive end. Goto pick n' roll mode and go back to Gasol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That should do it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think Ariza heard you Basel.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> I think this is the quietest Ariza has been for us in a long time.


He certainly made some noise in the 4th, though!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

What's more to be said. 

I was s glad when I saw Kobe shutting James down and leaving him totally clueless what to do.

Great game. Bynum was very well. Call him...well...not Big...but...Medium Aristotle


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cleveland was shorthanded, but I am thrilled to the death with the defensive played in the second half. We closed out on shooters better and cleaned up the turnover mess. I vote Pau for player of the game. Kobe had a rough shooting game after the injury, but he was money defensively. Watching him pass out of the double teams in the fourth leading to extra passes made by his teammates was a thing of beauty. He has come leaps and bounds in this department. Bynum was much better patrolling the paint and Fisher hit some huge shots. The role players did their jobs tonight.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, I didnt go to school for this game and it is worth it.
I voted Kobe POTG, Pau was big but Kobe gave him a lots of good looks.
1st satisfied win since the Boston game.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I would like to know what do all James jockeys thing about officiating.

I bet they're all sour not hearing every single time he drives to get the call. Even he seemed surprised about it.

Well...I have to say I didn't expect that, but if that's the way NBA officiating is heading, then the league is finally gonna be really interesting to watch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe is a ****ing warrior! Pau handled business tonight and Bynum showed me some toughness and grit that ive been wanting to see for some time now. Ariza made some big BIG plays as well. Great showing tonight. We even managed to play defense! Im going with Kobe for player of the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe was a beast. Pau was great. And defensively this was the first game Bynum made me happy with for a long time. His rebounds were still low, but he didn't allow any easy baskets, and had some quality defensive rotations tonight.

Great game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

God I love Trevor Ariza's game. What a trade.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game tonight guys. It was sad seeing Pavlovic and Hickson and Lorenzen Wright being relied upon a bunch out there since I know how we can play when healthy, but with any luck we'll have 2 completely healthy teams when we meet next. Congrats on the win.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I forgot to also mention that Sasha had a pretty good game as well. Played some pesky D and shot the ball very well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

on a side note. Article says xrays on Kobe's finger shows no fracture. Thats definitely very good news!



> "I just dove for the ball, and the finger just popped out," Bryant recalled afterward while wearing a splint on the injured finger. "I was scared, I thought I was done. It felt like I had two fingers on one, it was just disgusting. (Trainer) Gary (Vitti) just popped it back into place. Not fun.
> 
> "A lot," Bryant added when asked how much his finger bothered him during the game. "I played with some pain, obviously. I just tried to adjust as I went along, I just tried to play through it. It's just throbbing right now."
> 
> Bryant, who shot 9-of-22, spoke to reporters just minutes after X-rays showed no fracture. He said he hadn't sustained this kind of injury before, and didn't believe he would miss any playing time


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/9106138/Kobe-shakes-off-injury-to-lead-Lakers-past-Cavs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Good game tonight guys. It was sad seeing Pavlovic and Hickson and Lorenzen Wright being relied upon a bunch out there since I know how we can play when healthy, but with any luck we'll have 2 completely healthy teams when we meet next. Congrats on the win.


Thanks! :cheers:

It really would be great to see these two teams completely healthy in February because I know that this was not the Cavaliers team that the Lakers were expecting to face at the beginning of the season. As much as people wanted to label this game as a 'Finals Preview' it wasn't because of the injuries to both teams (though obviously Cleveland dealt with bigger losses injury wise).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad to hear Kobe's finger shows no fracture; he'll be fine - he always is.

As for POTG, it's either Kobe or Pau, but I'm leading towards Pau. More input, fellas.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Good win for us tonight, I was too busy posting in the main forum I forgot to come in here say **** Boston! lol Pau for POTG. Everyone that played contributed for us, that's what I like to see.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> on a side note. Article says xrays on Kobe's finger shows no fracture. Thats definitely very good news!
> 
> 
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/9106138/Kobe-shakes-off-injury-to-lead-Lakers-past-Cavs


Best news!!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm glad Kobe is ok. 

Pau was the POTG in my opinion.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pau had some amazing stats.. But I don't know... Kobe's defense was the game changer to me last night.. He swarmed all over Lebron..

I'm fine with either though.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I forgot to bring this up earlier but am I the only one that noticed the amount of traveling violations that weren't called yesterday? I must have saw at least 6 blatant travels with 2 on the Lakers and 4 on the Cavs. The refs already allow way too much palming of the ball but to allow them to take steps without dribbling is totally rediculous.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah my brother and i saw at least 2 on the Cavs and 1 on the Lakers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We won like we were supposed to. 

Nice to see Sasha play well, but who else could see that block coming a mile away? I actually said out loud "LeBron is going to block it."


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Nice to see Sasha play well, but who else could see that block coming a mile away? I actually said out loud "LeBron is going to block it."


I think the only one that didn't see it coming was Sasha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> A battle between two of the biggest stars in all of sports gave TNT the most viewed NBA game on cable in four years.
> 
> The Lakers' win over the Cavaliers on Monday, featuring Kobe Bryant against LeBron James, drew a 2.3 U.S. rating and 3.7 million viewers on TNT. The 3.7 million viewers is the most for a regular season NBA game on cable since 2004.
> 
> ...


http://sportsmediawatch.blogspot.com/2009/01/cavslakers-draws-37-mil.html


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

^^ thats why the Lakers have so many nationally televised games


----------

